# IG Veterans: Chimera, Valkyrie, or on foot?



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Exactly what the topic says. I've been out of the loop for a bit, so before I commit to a thirty dollar hunk of plastic, (I already have the valkyrie) I'd like to know whether using it is actually tactically sound or not. My vets are going to be tankhunters methinks, meltaguns are now in vogue yeah?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Chimeras works best overall...the SW's and the multiple firepoints of the transport are a great match. Melta/Plasma is best depending on the role. Mobility is important plus they don't have to disembark to fire, which they have to do in the Skimmers. The Chimera also is a good Gun platform on its own...ML/HF for a mobile unit, ML/HB if acting as a firebase for a turn or 2.

Vets in Valkyries/Vendettas is great for a first turn alpha-strike, but can turn nasty if they fail at taking out their high valued target, because they will be in range of a ton of the enemy's firepower...it's not uncommon to lose both the Valk/Vend and the Vets in quick succession.

Personally I prefer the Valkyrie as a transport over the Vendetta, which is a Gunship. That said, using the Vendetta as a long ranged sniper for a few turns, and then moving up the board with a SWS or similar unit (built to capture/hold an objective) later on in the game is very effective.

Vets on foot...I think that standard Infantry are better suited myself as they have the ability to combine into 20/30 or more. Add a Commissar to that and they are hard to shift which makes them very good at holding your home Objective and protect your DZ and any Artillery etc. Plus you can add multiple SW's and HW's to the mix. I actually give my Commissar and Sgts a PW each and they can kill or at the very least tie up even the toughest c/c units for most of a game.

My 2c anyway...works for me:biggrin:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Mmk thanks. I think I'll aim for the Chimera once I get some spare cash, but put them in the valk for now.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I like putting them underfoot since that's apparently the only place I find mine.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

i thinkk he means he steps on them alot. And Hobo has really hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Gettinggreener (Aug 26, 2010)

Its Vets in Chimeras that constantly make a mess of my Blood Angels forces, so I would go with the armoured box and shoot out of the top


----------

